# Magical PENANG



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wyffelsthomas/23233208386/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/wyffelsthomas/23259200795/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23096743961/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuanmx/14158809669
Ricoh Gxr A12 m-mount + Zeiss Biogon 21mm f2.8 Penang by Eden The Art Of Photography, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/suryahardhiyana/6184902228/in/set-72157627753130870








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kalenvision/14688283395








https://www.flickr.com/photos/aminomewza/14677103106








https://www.flickr.com/photos/harisrahman/14648330297








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14292873817








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14478114044

_MG_781555 Old Penang architecture 19 by Pauls Picture Collection, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/zvdy/8317766341/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/zvdy/8317778025/
Penang - GeorgeTown by Julien Ambrosiano, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7005001598/

Penang 100 by MangoTree.Moon, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338346159/




16.03.2015 - Penang, Georgetown (1) by Le Métayer Alain, on Flickr
Kapitan Keling Mosque by Mohd Jerald Pinto, on Flickr
Penang by William Cheng, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hisham_amat/8597029579/
Penang by William Cheng, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14696893633








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771869370/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13533649645








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13533506375









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13533911404








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13534057623








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13533342315

PDC1 by Intel APAC, on Flickr








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50260342








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maf1469/6213426605/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338364073/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tehnf/6649555227/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7785644982/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7785607990/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thedumbestass/5726475522/in/set-72157626821108538















*Penang*
Penang is the name of an island in the Straits of Malacca, located on the north-west coast of peninsular Malaysia. A resident of Penang is colloquially known as a Penangite.











```
Capital	               George Town
Area
 - Total	        1,046.3 km²
Population
 - 2006 estimate	1.47 million
 - Density	        1404.91/km²
```
Transportation:
Penang International Airport
by cooltemper














































Penang Bridge










by pablo
















































> The state is geographically and administratively divided into two sections:
> - *Penang Island*: an island of 293 square kilometres located in the Straits of Malacca; and
> - *Seberang Perai* (used to be known as Province Wellesley): a narrow hinterland of 760 square kilometres on the Malay peninsula across a narrow channel whose smallest width is 4 km (2.5 miles). It is bordered by Kedah in the north (demarcated by the Muda River) and east, and Perak in the south.
> 
> The body of water between Penang Island and Seberang Perai is the North Channel to the north of George Town and the South Channel to the south of George Town. Penang Island is irregularly shaped, with a granitic, hilly and mostly forested interior, the highest point being Western Hill (part of Penang Hill) at 830 metres above sea level. The coastal plains are narrow, the most extensive of which is in the northeast which forms a triangular promontory where George Town, the state capital is situated. The topography of Province Wellesley is mostly flat. *Butterworth*, the main town in Province Wellesley, lies along the Perai River estuary and faces George Town at a distance of 3 km (2 miles) across the channel to the east.


Butterworth Station
by Jason of ktmrailwayfan.com










by mfahmy of ktmrailwayfan.com










Old Penang Railway Station
Built in 1907, this is the only station in Malaysia that does not have tracks and of course no trains too. Passengers used to wait here to be ferried to Butterworth Railway Station. It's was bought over by Customs and Immigration in 1972 for RM500,000! The clock works till today.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Transportation :
Penang Ferry
by chubbyislander










Penang Island










Penang Marina



















Komtar Tower, 
Penang tallest building


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The new bridge in Butterworth, Penang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Butterworth Outer Ring Road, Penang




























Jelutong Expressway & Penang Marina, Penang Island
by cooltemper


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>












by cooltemper


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Hill funicular train


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by cooltemper


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by TYW



















Gurney Drive


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by TYW


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Batu Ferringhi


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Before & After Restored


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Rapid Penang's bus


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by argory


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Island :










Trishaw


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by TYW


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

FARQUHAR STREET
by mabarto










by stadtmenschzh


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Beach Street


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

UPPER PENANG ROAD


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Pablo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Before & After Restored
> 2007


2005


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> PROVINCE WELLESLEY/ SEBERANG PRAI :
> Juru Auto city
> by cooltemper


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by sebai_dee


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Clocktower near Penang Jetty


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

3G Service!
Penang Island - Pulau Pinang
by IPJ Mike


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Zainudin


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Miek37


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Alex DeLarge


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Alex DeLarge


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Pulau Jerejak*










Jerejak Island or Pulau Jerejak, as it is locally known, is an islet located off the island of Penang.Pulau Jerejak is only minutes away from Penang city life yet tucked away among the magnificence of a lush tropical rainforest; also known as the "virgin jungle" island as it is one of the few remaining preserves of primary forest in Malaysia.
bt pablo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## SmellyHongKongAir (Jun 29, 2007)

nothing mystical, just like hongkong. or rather cannot compete!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Why compete...!?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Trishaw @ Penang
by Garbage Kingdom










by Sails in the sunset










The tallest in Penang
by Sip Khoon


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by lspeng


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From top floor of Queensbay Mall
by chubbyislander


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by John Ong


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Kris Khaira


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Skyscrapers
by jagene










Regent's Seven Seas Voyager docks @ Penang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by visithra


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


by p2cl


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

lonepine hotel, Batu Ferringhi 
by p2cl


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Holyboy27


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

By misprint_gunawan


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ariffjrs


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ariffjrs


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penag Marina
by pablo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

This is the view of Gurney Drive
by lspeng


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by lspeng


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Golden Sand Beach, Batu Ferringhi, Penang 
by Garbage Kingdom


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

These are the Penang High Courtsand Magistrate Courts Penang Complex. Currently, the complex is under renovations. 
by lspeng


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Nagore Road Eateries


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The old dilapated building opposite the Customs Complex
by lspeng


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sunset cafe laksa penang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by 5xmom


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by 5xmom


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by lspeng


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Davidtow


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

gazebo at botani garden penang
by lombap


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Andaman Sea
by lombap


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by DIGITALPIX88










Cafe @ Upper Penang Road


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Gurney Drive
by DIGITALPIX88










Condo @ Tanjung Bungah


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

> Areca catechu - the Latin name for the betel-palm or pinang tree.
> Penang or 'Pulau Pinang' means betel-nut island.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by BonJoey


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ~liela~


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> by fad's photoplay


Penang - Supreme Court


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang - Bukit Bendera - Penang Hill - Funicular


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Venycal


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by chnchow75 










by SansFrontieres


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Old Shops in Penang
by Dr Fizzwizzle


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by porifera


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Jalan Sultan Ahmad Shah (Northam Road), George Town, Penang*
Source : AsiaExplorers










*The main 3-storey wing of Runnymede which was built in the 1930's.*










*This seafront building is said to be the closest to the original structure 
where Raffles lived in and which has since been destroyed by fire.*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bay Avenue @ Queensbay
by Venycal










Queensbay Mall
by xyhogirlgirl


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

*Great PICS Nazrey*!










:horse:

JP


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Fine looking city


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Yes..It's more attractive when Penang asked to resubmit heritage site applications to Unesco!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by nancyew


----------



## Irwin (Apr 30, 2004)

*Penang, Malaysia Second Largest City*


----------



## Irwin (Apr 30, 2004)

by wei huan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## pen (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## pen (Nov 12, 2005)

Penang Japanese Garden


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Gurney Drive Skyline From Seri Tanjung Pinang
by pen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

pen said:


> Penang Japanese Garden


Beautiful garden


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Court Complex
by har15


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Phillage 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603609728501/




























Penang Island & Bridge


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome aerial photos ^^


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Heritage
by aam9992 
http://flickr.com/photos/anissyuhada/3238993128/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by eskimono 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3237958350/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by eskimono 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3237919872/in/set-72157613137676210/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


>


That building looks very nice


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Queensbay Mall
by fumiharu_ho 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










by gpenang 
http://flickr.com/photos/georgetown-penang/3118949811/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Gurney drive, Penang (Gold coast of Malaysia)
from http://flickr.com/photos/mctajam_21/3256219852/


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

great photos nazrey!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Tanjung Bungah
by MyLifeStory 
http://flickr.com/photos/mylifestory/3282548143/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


> Queensbay Mall
> by fumiharu_ho
> http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> ...


This mall looks really massive  i wonder how looks inside


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

christos-greece said:


> This mall looks really massive  i wonder how looks inside


by AlvinLeShen










by stardex




























nazrey said:


> by MbMt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Cool Honda F1 Car!  Hope the future will be bright for them! 

Awesome aerial shots of Penang too!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Jonas Bechtold 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonasbechtold/3293277479/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Batu Frengghi
by The JASS 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasnimuda/3289099226/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


>


Thank you very much nazrey  mall inside looks really great kay:

Also F1 cars are beautiful too


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Marina
by Kok Liang 48 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2453133146/



















by Farid Iqbal 
http://flickr.com/photos/blankqo/2642948646/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos too ^^


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by wan shariffuddin
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157614343602671/


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Penang rocks my socks man!


----------



## Joe_centennial (Sep 6, 2005)

Great! Though imho they should preserve more old buildings in Penang, in fact, i think it's better for the city heritage if they could enact a law where future row-shops development will be built in a style where it can blend harmoniously with the current heritage-status buildings.

just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang beach
by bang & tzeling 
http://flickr.com/photos/bang-tze_wedding/3310955549/in/set-72157614415647273/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by bang & tzeling 
http://flickr.com/photos/bang-tze_wedding/3311765438/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang's hawker & eating place 
by kennytan1968 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennytan168/sets/72157614960853801/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Delicious foods :eat: :cheers:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

would like to visit someday!:cheers:


----------



## Wilz (Mar 8, 2009)

meet u again at Apr09


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang bridge (13 Km)
by xiangxi 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiangxi/3348822537/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by ChaZ Photography 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaz_photography/3447439179/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by zane222 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zane222/3481056386/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by cassandra_gracia


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow penang is beautiful...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Gurney Drive
by mahazir maidin 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mahazir78/3485402085/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Gurney Drive
by esteoh


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

not bad...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by Andre_chen
http://www.flickr.com/photos/angel_andre/3454723329/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by KatLova 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/maes2rah/1380148809/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

by drade388


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Penang Batu Kawan Stadium*
Capacity: 40,000 (Source: © World Stadiums)
by yeohts












>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nazrey said:


> by KatLova
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/maes2rah/1380148809/


Not bad att all; actually very nice  like that photo for examble :cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice aerial photos of Penang @nazrey, especially the last photo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr
Gurney Drive










Tanjung Bungah


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## buildship (Jul 4, 2009)

very nice city, amazing city!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

nazrey said:


> From flickr


wow, this one's awesome!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The view of Penang's tower from any angle is very nice, amazing...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## Irwin (Apr 30, 2004)

from flickr


----------



## Irwin (Apr 30, 2004)

from flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Buttorworth
From flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Batu Ferringhi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/khalzuri/4060127382/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Batu Ferringghi Roadside 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vlthien/4068340303/in/set-72157622718067150/


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Amazing pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing photos indeed


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

From flickr


----------



## arepull87 (Aug 24, 2009)

my lovely city..i love penang..love the food..love the beauty....penang is the pearl island....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang State Legislative Assembly
From flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

didnt know Penang has so many high-rises until i saw these pictures


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Penang's hill


----------



## Irwin (Apr 30, 2004)

CxIxMaN said:


> didnt know Penang has so many high-rises until i saw these pictures


Are you from Penang? :lol:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The streets of Penang


----------



## boa (Apr 12, 2010)

*penang*


----------



## boa (Apr 12, 2010)

*penang*


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

PHT Tour of Penang Port (cruise terminal & old port)


























































































heavy rain after this photo was taken. got all wet! :lol:









old Penang port























:lol:


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

Irwin said:


> Are you from Penang? :lol:


yes...


----------



## sc4 (Apr 6, 2006)

nice, if only the old port building was refurbished & turned into pierside cafe's or shops like in Sydney....


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those photo-updates of Penang are really very nice as well


----------



## boa (Apr 12, 2010)

*penang*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like that u/c building here... seems that it (should be) the second tallest building in Penang


>


----------



## boa (Apr 12, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> I like that u/c building here... seems that it (should be) the second tallest building in Penang


Right this should be the betel nut island second high construction hope also has are more I also to like this building


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

3 40-45 storey apartments are going to be built on the old Tanjung Country Club land which is between Cove and Penang Swimming club.


----------



## boa (Apr 12, 2010)

CxIxMaN said:


> 3 40-45 storey apartments are going to be built on the old Tanjung Country Club land which is between Cove and Penang Swimming club.


Really? Does not have the quite detailed material or the picture?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dtsf/5095429507/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dtsf/5096023198/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Esplanade, Georgetown








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dtsf/5095284901/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PENANG MARINA








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5093717570/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

FOODS @ PENANG
One of the most popular dishes in Malaysia is char kway teow, fried flat noodles served with a variety of meats and vegetables. This was consumed in the small and quaint Sri Hwa restaurant on the outskirts of Penang at around 328 Burma Road.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/trailofants/5056038427/

Street Food - Penang








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikeybaker/5051282800/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankundgabi/5019038803/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenjunz/5014800451/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipyo/5000499071/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/m4sh/4865642494/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Gurney Drive hawker center








http://www.flickr.com/photos/m4sh/4865024429/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lenglengtan/4827240334/in/photostream/
b








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lenglengtan/4826605063/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lenglengtan/4827235884/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lenglengtan/4827250204/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

During Ramadan @ Penang








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatemeh_khozaei/2901065097/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatemeh_khozaei/2901069439/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21833475


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

those delish looking foods make me very hungry!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed they are delicious and very nice and tasty as well...


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed they are delicious and very nice and tasty as well...


have you been to Penang or are staying here?


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennysk/5101347146/


----------



## Irwin (Apr 30, 2004)

*WOW!!! PENANG!!!*
by yowbermuda


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelvolution/5253911136/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Seri Tanjung Pinang*


nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/watg/5283988954/
> 
> The Straits Quay is a new retail and residential complex on Penang's northeast coast.
> 
> ...


*Southern Penang Island*


ps5 said:


>





Irwin said:


> *Tanjung Bungah*
> by Guek89


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xin-qing/5302158937/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wideye/3863106389/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ultimatekldevil/4078837293/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4064727454/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338364073/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5338973340/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chasingdonguri/5658499126/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jing429/5659169388/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shihian/3937010096/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/shihian/3936238405/in/photostream


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48054325


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanhleong/5749232500/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanhleong/5748686289/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nelsonchee/5838362885/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Straits Quay

Penang Straits Quay by κεηηγsκ™, on Flickr

Star Cruise by κεηηγsκ™, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang with family, June 2011 by eyesthruthelens, on Flickr

Penang with family, June 2011 by eyesthruthelens, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_4056 by Stephen L., on Flickr

IMG_4069 by Stephen L., on Flickr

IMG_4047 by Stephen L., on Flickr

IMG_4083 by Stephen L., on Flickr

IMG_4077 by Stephen L., on Flickr

IMG_4046 by Stephen L., on Flickr

IMG_4078 by Stephen L., on Flickr

IMG_4088 by Stephen L., on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_4062 by Stephen L., on Flickr

IMG_4136 by Stephen L., on Flickr

IMG_4122 by Stephen L., on Flickr

IMG_4123 by Stephen L., on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Penang pics.....:cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://my.opera.com/badmadcyclist/albums/showpic.dml?album=102308&picture=3433722


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Public bus service








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thedumbestass/5726475522/in/set-72157626821108538








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thedumbestass/5726251808/in/set-72157626821108538


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

The habour by myjuezhan, on Flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

it will be good if someone makes a banner for Penang


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
nice skyline pic....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## ps5 (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## ps5 (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saprpavel/5957437054/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/saprpavel/5956876003/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/29488382


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/blueman_photography/5977963309/


----------



## ps5 (Nov 25, 2008)

*PENANG - PEARL OF THE ORIENTAL*


----------



## ps5 (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_8641 by Lee Stringer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/photogramaphy/6193890815/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photogramaphy/6193889545/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_8639 by Lee Stringer, on Flickr

Penang Port Wharf, Malaysia. View from top of Mobile Crane by Abamjiwa Al-Hadi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Curve of Lights by ahmadsyarafi, on Flickr


----------



## ps5 (Nov 25, 2008)

*List of tallest scrapers in Penang*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang 100 by MangoTree.Moon, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PDC1 by Intel APAC, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Floating Mosque by GingerSnap83, on Flickr

18 09 11_0665 by GingerSnap83, on Flickr


----------



## ps5 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Penang Night Scene*


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## buildship (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6315954880/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Batu Ferringhi, Penang by Sue Bahrin, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....:cheers2:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maf1469/6213426605/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maf1469/6213436453/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Straits Quay Penang Front by andruphotography, on Flickr

Straits Quay Marina Right Side by andruphotography, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

sea2 by andruphotography, on Flickr

boat by andruphotography, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang floating mosque by adrlow, on Flickr

Infinity Tower by adrlow, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome updates from Penang....:cheers2:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang, Malaysia by vikatw, on Flickr

Penang, Malaysia by vikatw, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ The Pallazzia









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63934101


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moedie_shotz/5539315273/


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

My uncle has just emigrated to penang and looking at these photos makes me sooooooo envious!!!  "The weather is crap here in the UK at the mo"


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

_A warm welcome to Malaysia!_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tehnf/6649575761/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tehnf/6649555227/


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Belas imagens


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Hard Rock Hotel Penang








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paklahmondiaphotobook/6079460115/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5671136477/

Penang Hill, Malaysia by vikatw, on Flickr

Penang Hill Railway Station by xcode, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang _DSC2620 by DograExposures, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang _DSC2013 by DograExposures, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6816456129/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

StraitsQuey-11 by yepolin, on Flickr

StraitsQuey-6 by yepolin, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

11 Gurney Drive
http://www.propwall.my/gurney_drive/photos?page=1


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing shots of Penang....magical indeed.kay:


----------



## ps5 (Nov 25, 2008)

*MAGICAL PENANG*

Gurney









Sungai Dua









Tanjung Bungah









Bukit Jambul









Butterworth view from Penang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5619140930/

09042011157 by myPictures/ks ooi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6867159485/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6867607867/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang hill by aiksoonng, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang , Côté plage by besopha, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Moderne by besopha, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60180448








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57883961








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60182712


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_3961 by tsundet, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DSC_4008 by Dominic.Snaps, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Straits Quay

Straits Quay by nor85, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Anthony Bourdain No Reservations*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DSC06118 by inkid, on Flickr

DSC06155 by inkid, on Flickr

DSC06157 by inkid, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

DSC06160 by inkid, on Flickr

DSC06112 by inkid, on Flickr


----------



## oscaraydin (May 7, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7454529118/" title="DSC03631 - Copy by marand92, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8023/7454529118_9229d5364d.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="DSC03631 - Copy"></a>


----------



## oscaraydin (May 7, 2010)




----------



## oscaraydin (May 7, 2010)

DSC03631 - Copy by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03627 by marand92, on Flickr


DSC03626 by marand92, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the amazing updates from Penang...can't wait on our planned visit this october, hope it pushes through.


----------



## ps5 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Penang Gurney*


----------



## suhejla36 (May 11, 2012)

marvellous


----------



## pgskyline (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## ps5 (Nov 25, 2008)

http://noorizeyes.blogspot.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@Penang by lydia522, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

penang batu feringghi beach

penang batu feringghi beach 02 by henryviet846, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang by henryviet846, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

hard rock hotel penang by FAUZI SHAFIE, on Flickr

hard rock hotel penang by FAUZI SHAFIE, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7005001598/


----------



## Irwin (Apr 30, 2004)

*Penang*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Straits Quay by Nura Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

1st Avenue Shopping Mall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7785609086/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7785606102/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7785607990/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Queensbay Mall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7785622690/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7785621978/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Times Square








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7785644982/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771042714/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Straits Quay








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771534316/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771529314/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771530184/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771533466/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771509746/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771512908/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771508844/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771525382/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771526428/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771869370/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Road Cendol








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771885384/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771884772/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771886198/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771885790/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7771887620/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Tanjong Tokong








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kausern/7772717070/


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

nazrey said:


> Penang Road Cendol
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8282/7771885384_4efdd6aac0_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8297/7771884772_b571df73c1_b.jpg
> ...


This intrigues me. It looks yummy (well until the last pic).:cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Georgetown View by duncan.g6jyn, on Flickr

乔治市之东方花园 by Holeenyll, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

penang by LordYo, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

superb images from Penang...:cheers:


----------



## oscaraydin (May 7, 2010)

terima kasih nazrey.. amazing contributions, brings back great memories of life in Penang.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like a great place to visit!


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

Come on lets ride into the portal by /*syn*/, on Flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gene-photography/8020110158/in/photostream









http://flic.kr/p/cX86Fb


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Sunrise in Gurney Drive by Keong Da' Great, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hisham_amat/8597029579/


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

I think it wont hurt to post a video


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/walism/8630089311/


> "Volcanic Hills" by tuan azizi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Afternoon from Straits Quay Penang, Malaysia. by Xavier Choong, on Flickr


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Stunning pictures!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magical Penang indeed, excited on my visit this august.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sirmart/2836339000/


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful, enjoyed my short stay there


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang.Georgetown.Vue sur Georgetown depuis le temple birman.02 by Antoine 49, on Flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

Georgetown, Malaysia by davecurry8, on Flickr


Georgetown, Malaysia by davecurry8, on Flickr


Georgetown, Malaysia by davecurry8, on Flickr


Gurney Drive [Explored 8th April 2013] by MOG'S, on Flickr











Sunrise from Penang Hill, Malaysia. by Xavier Choong, on Flickr


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Great photos everyone! I miss Penang so much, i lived there for over 10 years and i haven't been back for a while now but i must visit there soon. I think i miss the food most after watching that vid. IMO Penang has some of the best food in the world!:cheers:


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

Linguine said:


> magical Penang indeed, excited on my visit this august.


If your avatar suggest that you are a chef, then you're in for a treat when you get to Penang. I'm sure you're gonna love the food there.:banana:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_5496 by iget_fuzzy, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

lights over Penang by zhenya bakanova, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Shining Gold by Chan Chee Yew, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Tandax said:


> If your avatar suggest that you are a chef, then you're in for a treat when you get to Penang. I'm sure you're gonna love the food there.:banana:


thanks man, I know I would enjoy our food trip to Penang, exciting anticipation indeed.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8912454237/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PICS @ PENANG MALAYSIA by edwinmadrid, on Flickr

Historic Waterfront on the Andaman Sea in the Indian Ocean, Penang, Malaysia by dannymfoster, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8912447863/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

View from Bukit bendera,Penang by grace_thang, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/someones_life/8970139735/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anandajoti/9022603114/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sierra2u/9041915790/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sierra2u/9015658598/in/photostream/


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Irwin said:


> Penang by Chally88, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry guys but uncredited photos are deleted.
@ps5: Please re-post them with the BBcodes or put the links under every photo


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_9500 by mbatalla82, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

New Penang suburban sprawl at sunset by samuel.stacey, on Flickr


----------



## ojik (Nov 10, 2012)

i loooooveeee penang.

i hope one day, i can visit.

:cheers:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9389977435/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*NEW OPENED: Gurney Paragon Mall*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thegogroup/9354788867/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thegogroup/9347912123/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thegogroup/9347903529/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

View From Straits Quay Convention Center by amonrei, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Macalister Mansion,Penang*



archilover said:


> Macalister-Mansion-35 by atifnadzir, on Flickr
> 
> 
> item0.size.macalister-mansion-penang-malaysia-116789-5 by atifnadzir, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Penang sure is catching up fast to KL!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Infinity [email protected] & Oriental Hotel, Penang by OCheung, on Flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Irwin said:


> George Town, Penang, Malaysia by arpan.adhikarii, on Flickr
> 
> 
> George Town, Penang, Malaysia by arpan.adhikarii, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Tiger Beer (Oct 4, 2005)

Penang is wonderfully photogenic!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Penang


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

I LOVE Penang! especially if I get one of those condos up on the hill, the view must be spectacular!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cole_singapore/15686431264


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16114375757


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

Really Magic Penang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/minghong/15790740803








https://www.flickr.com/photos/leon_down_under/16389753516


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Penang :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

George Town (Penang) by Don Web, on Flickr










George Town (Penang) by Don Web, on Flickr










Penang Skyline by hams37, on Flickr


----------



## New Born (Jan 18, 2013)

*Our Beloved Place *


----------



## ShamLGW (Feb 23, 2013)

Fireworks in George Town by Jordan Lye, on Flickr


Penang at night by Jordan Lye, on Flickr


----------



## ShamLGW (Feb 23, 2013)

Penang Island Panorama by Jordan Lye, on Flickr


Gurney Drive Panorama by Jordan Lye, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/reznitsky/16523556841








https://www.flickr.com/photos/reznitsky/15905085923


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Penang Hill @Night by Ever Yu / nimbus1988, on Flickr










Penang Malaysia by nya(=・Å・=), on Flickr










Penang Malaysia by nya(=・Å・=), on Flickr










Penang Hill_ Penang_Malaysia_Aug07 by Ian Halsey, on Flickr










Nelayan Kota Penang by mafiaburger, on Flickr


----------



## sdblackshade (Feb 13, 2008)

*Penang*

Penang, Malaysia Skyline 










by me
http://travelbyyourside.blogspot.com


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Rinjani's Birthday Trip 2015 by Birdie Family, on Flickr










Rinjani's Birthday Trip 2015 by Birdie Family, on Flickr










Rinjani's Birthday Trip 2015 by Birdie Family, on Flickr










Rinjani's Birthday Trip 2015 by Birdie Family, on Flickr


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

F-15 Eagle’s from the 104th Fighter Wing, Massachusetts Air National Guard, train with U.S. Air Force F-22 Raptors and members of the Royal Malaysian Air Force in Malaysia by Massachusetts National Guard, on Flickr

F-15 Eagle’s from the 104th Fighter Wing, Massachusetts Air National Guard, train with U.S. Air Force F-22 Raptors and members of the Royal Malaysian Air Force in Malaysia by Massachusetts National Guard, on Flickr

140618-F-XT249-549 by Massachusetts National Guard, on Flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

F-15 Eagle’s from the 104th Fighter Wing, Massachusetts Air National Guard, train with U.S. Air Force F-22 Raptors and members of the Royal Malaysian Air Force in Malaysia by Massachusetts National Guard, on Flickr

F-15 Eagle’s from the 104th Fighter Wing, Massachusetts Air National Guard, train with U.S. Air Force F-22 Raptors and members of the Royal Malaysian Air Force in Malaysia by Massachusetts National Guard, on Flickr

F-15 Eagle’s from the 104th Fighter Wing, Massachusetts Air National Guard, train with U.S. Air Force F-22 Raptors and members of the Royal Malaysian Air Force in Malaysia by Massachusetts National Guard, on Flickr


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang E & O Hotel by Marufish, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KL-Kuala-Lumpur-to-Penang-Fight-Firefly-Airlines-Aerial-Photos-Zi-Yang-Lai-Downtown-Penang-Airport by Zi Yang Lai, on Flickr
KL-Kuala-Lumpur-to-Penang-Fight-Firefly-Airlines-Aerial-Photos-Zi-Yang-Lai-15 by Zi Yang Lai, on Flickr


----------



## JuDist199 (Sep 13, 2012)

Penang suburban


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Tg Bungah from Gurney Drive


Irwin said:


>


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Feels like swimming in the air of Georgetown by Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

I LOVE Penang …has character, history, the hills, the beaches and the FOOD!


----------



## ArmiNaro (Mar 7, 2015)

Bellísima Penang.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://cdnprojects.ijmland.com/assets/full/8-s.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

IMG_8570 by OZinOH, on Flickr
IMG_7593 by damn traveller, on Flickr
IMG_7601 by damn traveller, on Flickr
IMG_7611 by damn traveller, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nodurians/25164733776/
IMG_7565 by damn traveller, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Dinner In The Sky Penang Official Launching With VIPS and Media (25 February 2016) *

Dinner In The Sky Penang Official Launching With VIPS and Media (25 February 2016) by Pocket News, on Flickr

Dinner In The Sky Penang Official Launching With VIPS and Media which happen on Feb 25, 2016. (PN Photo/JohnShenL)

This Pocket News Photograph is intended for editorial use only and is being made available only for News Publication, News Organizations and/or for Personal Use. For other uses, additional clearances may be required. The photograph may not be manipulated in any way and may not be used in commercial or political materials, advertisements, emails, products, and promotions. Visit our website at www.pocketnews.com.my/

Dinner In The Sky Penang Official Launching With VIPS and Media (25 February 2016) by Pocket News, on Flickr
Dinner In The Sky Penang Official Launching With VIPS and Media (25 February 2016) by Pocket News, on Flickr
Dinner In The Sky Penang Official Launching With VIPS and Media (25 February 2016) by Pocket News, on Flickr
Dinner In The Sky Penang Official Launching With VIPS and Media (25 February 2016) by Pocket News, on Flickr


----------



## double eye (Oct 12, 2014)

can anyone give us idea about how to get hip-0n hip-off bus to tour around penang from arrival at the airport?..your travel knowledge sharing is much appreciated


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.arkitekmaa.com/works/architecture/hotel-recreational


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63887596


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Terrace in Penang









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103573278








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103573417


----------



## sdblackshade (Feb 13, 2008)

*Penang, Malaysia*

Penang, Malaysia



sdblackshade said:


> Penang, Malaysia skyline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

到埗 • 檳城 by jeffreytam0213, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang by Eldrin, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Gurney Paragon









https://www.flickr.com/photos/13stitch/14953311164/
view from Gurney Paragon by paralle universe, on Flickr
Penang Fashion Week 2016

Penang Fashion Week 2016 by Steve Boon, on Flickr
Penang Fashion Week 2016 by Steve Boon, on Flickr
Penang Fashion Week 2016 by Steve Boon, on Flickr
Penang Fashion Week 2016 by Steve Boon, on Flickr
Penang Fashion Week 2016 by Steve Boon, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG!!!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

---


----------



## MaxVoyager (Dec 9, 2015)

George Town, Penang





Holiday Inn Resort Penang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Ride Day by Eng Hooi Sim, on Flickr
Ride Day by Eng Hooi Sim, on Flickr
Ride Day by Eng Hooi Sim, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Airport & Maritime Port

Penang aerial by A satan incarnate, on Flickr
Penang aerial by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://c6.staticflickr.com/9/8850/28384180685_c5ccc2bd12_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

from iamx3n








from iamx3n


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Georgetown - Penang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

from JuDist199


----------



## MaxVoyager (Dec 9, 2015)

George Town, Penang





Holiday Inn Resort Penang


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang by Ashwin Chandrasekaran, on Flickr
2016.10.06 MadWay-Малайзия 0171 by MadWay.link, on Flickr
2016.10.06 MadWay-Малайзия 0172 by MadWay.link, on Flickr
2016.10.06 MadWay-Малайзия 0098 by MadWay.link, on Flickr
2016.10.06 MadWay-Малайзия 0540 by MadWay.link, on Flickr
Ferry ride from Butterworth to Georgetown, Penang, Malaysia by Loeffle, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Silkair Flight MI 347 from Penang (PEN) to Singapore Changi (SIN) (Boeing 737-800 - 9V-MGO) by Loeffle, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

George Town, Penang (Malaysia) by Alicia Andrés Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang Walk Walk Walk 2015 by 布萊恩 CHONG, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nevteo/31178630620/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nevteo/31178631280/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nevteo/31178635090/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/the-bowies/9185641750/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang by Simon Long, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Penang by Simon Long, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Untitled by hooi hong lim, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

penang2 flickr by SKYRUN INC, on Flickr










penang flickr by SKYRUN INC, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Morning in Georgetown by Marcus Leow, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

P1010538 by rockmantang, on Flickr










P1010535 by rockmantang, on Flickr










P1010531 by rockmantang, on Flickr










P1010523 by rockmantang, on Flickr










P1010518 by rockmantang, on Flickr










P1010511 by rockmantang, on Flickr










P1010508 by rockmantang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Magical Penang :cheers:


----------

